# The cake is not a lie



## shelley (May 9, 2010)

Made it for Tyson's birthday which was yesterday.


----------



## goatseforever (May 9, 2010)

So delicious and moist~


----------



## Weston (May 9, 2010)

I'm making a note here: HUGE SUCCESS.


----------



## 4Chan (May 9, 2010)

It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.


----------



## Forte (May 9, 2010)

Aperture science.


----------



## Kostas1601 (May 9, 2010)

the cake is a lie B**ch!!


----------



## Meep (May 9, 2010)

Here's a relevant cover I made long ago when I had my H1N1 shot (The last half of it is the best part):

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1183037575946


----------



## Dene (May 9, 2010)

NOOO! The cake is a lie!


----------



## Edward (May 9, 2010)

Forte said:


> Aperture science.



We do what we must, because, we can.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 9, 2010)

For the good of all of us.
Except the ones who are dead.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 9, 2010)

Yay! I'm not hungry right now, so I don't have to drool for it!

...And I don't like raspberries.


----------



## Chocolin (May 9, 2010)

Wow~It looks delicious!!


----------



## Rayne (May 9, 2010)

This was a triumph.
I'm not even angry.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 9, 2010)

Grand.


----------



## buelercuber (May 9, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> For the good of all of us.
> Except the ones who are dead.



but there is no sense crying over every mistake.


----------



## Cyrus C. (May 9, 2010)

No one made me a cake for my birthday.... >*sobs*<

Anyway, will Tyson actually eat it?


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 9, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > For the good of all of us.
> ...


We just keep on trying till we run out of cake


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 9, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> buelercuber said:
> 
> 
> > nlCuber22 said:
> ...



And the science gets done and you make a neat gun.


----------



## IamWEB (May 9, 2010)

Liar.


----------



## Toad (May 9, 2010)

For the people who are STILL ALIVE... Still alive...


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 9, 2010)

My birthday cake


----------



## CharlieCooper (May 9, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> My birthday cake



Did Rama make it?


----------



## Crazycubemom (May 9, 2010)

Ton printed the logo, I created the design of the cake , and Rama carried the cake


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 9, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> For the people who are STILL ALIVE... Still alive...



I'm not even angry.


----------



## Weston (May 9, 2010)

I'm being so sincere right now.


It makes me very happy that people are continuing what I started. (Besides Shelley starting it)


----------



## Truncator (May 9, 2010)

Even though you broke my heart


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 9, 2010)

Since when does Tyson eat lies?


----------



## Ashmnafa (May 9, 2010)

What is this I don't even. The cake is always a lie.


----------



## Sa967St (May 9, 2010)

Meep said:


> Here's a relevant cover I made long ago when I had my H1N1 shot (The last half of it is the best part):
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1183037575946



[facebook]1183037575946[/facebook]


----------



## Ranzha (May 10, 2010)

Truncator said:


> Even though you broke my heart



And killed me.
And tore me to pieces.


----------



## Forte (May 10, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Truncator said:
> 
> 
> > Even though you broke my heart
> ...



And threw every piece into a


----------



## riffz (May 10, 2010)

Forte said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > Truncator said:
> ...



fire.


----------



## Ranzha (May 15, 2010)

riffz said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> ...



As they burned, it hurt because I was so happy for you.


----------

